

Is Instagram doing the same as Blizzard but with complementary apps? - shinta
https://medium.com/@augustoruibal/is-instagram-doing-the-same-as-blizzard-with-complementary-apps-17c36d5477c0

======
xenonysf
Doesn't every company do that? I.e. Apple put many applications' features into
default iOS apps.

